# Cambiar claves para router D-link DSL 2640T



## josb86 (Ene 13, 2009)

que mas como estan yo de nuevo molestando. una pregunta tengo un router dlink dsl2640t lo que pasa es que quiero colocare una clave para que no todo el que quiera se pueda conectara a mi conexión de Internet se que estos routers traen una clave WAP y otra que no se el nombre me pueden decir como cambiar estas claves para mayor seguridad de mi red. 

otra cosa es para entrar al router coloco 192.168.1.1 u me aparece usuario y clave que siempre son user y user esto también se puede cambiar.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2009)

Ojo con los encriptados  WIFI, mas si usas vista, tiene muchos problemas de segurida.( se clava, tilda, no ve la red, conexion limitada o nula. )

lo mas estable wap


----------

